# "Ball Drive"



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok I know ball drive is usually something they either have or don't have. My puppy kind of has it. He wants to play with the ball but will leave it to play with whatever else is around him. Also he thinks when I throw a ball for him the object of the game is keep away. Is there anyway to keep him focused on the ball and train him to bring it back?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For bringing out the ball drive, I've put a puppy on a harness and tied him to something (tree, hitch of my van) and then I "tease" the puppy with the ball.

For fetch I use two of the same balls, so if the puppy wants to run off with their ball, I run *away* from them and start making the ball *I* have look really exciting so he runs back to me.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the game we play at SAR called Two-Ball. You throw one and as he picks it up and brings it back, you throw the other one. Finn didn't have much of a ball drive before that game, but now I'm sure he'd sell *my* soul for a throw of a ball.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good info on how to teach it. Once he gets the game down you don't need two balls.

Two Squeakies: Building the Retrieve and Motivational Out


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How old is your pup?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

He is 4 months old. I have tried the 2 ball game but I can never get him interested in the second ball. It's like once he has the first ball he's good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa really didn't have any ball drive at that age. I still threw for her every day, often with the two ball method. Sometimes it was successful sometimes not, but we had fun. Around 6-7 months she just fell in love with it. Other than me it's her favorite thing in the whole world.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get a couple ball on rope toys. Once the pup knows how fun it is to tug with you, he'll bring it back for more game on. Though with a teething pup, you have to be gentle with tug, but you can do it in a way that still gives the pup the knowledge that you are the one that controls the game...and running off with the prize is boring. 
The small ones are fine for puppy mouth, but I'd go with a medium as he'll outgrow the small one and they can be a choking hazard for older pups.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to control the environment more (like in a hallway) and make the 2nd ball more fun. That is why the article - some good pointers there. The fact that she wants to chase the ball is most of the battle.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is crazy for just about anything you throw. She's on it like a hound or a retriever.

Her favorite toy is a squeaky rubber bone that only squeaks when the air is coming in, not going out. I'll squeeze this toy and sail it across the yard, and the whole time it's squealing. It's usually still making noise when she gets to it.

I guess she thinks it's something alive. She loves it though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - all suggestions above are really great. I can say that I followed Jane's (onyx'girl) advice to build ball drive for my pup and it worked like a charm. Having a ball on a rope helped me make the ball more interesting for my pup. Even if I was just dragging it around by the rope. He'll now fetch and retrieve till my arm falls off. 

It was important to remember to stop the game BEFORE the pup tires of it. As soon as you see the enthusiasm start to drain, finish the game.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all for all the great ideas. Hopefully I can get him interested in fetch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

